
IPhone voted one of the world's best inventions (8th out of 100) - shrikant
http://newslite.tv/2010/05/18/iphone-voted-one-of-the-worlds.html
======
buster
The iPhone a better invention then the compass or the combustion engine?
That's laughable. Merely shows how much thought the voters put into their
answers.

